# Is it a good idea to get a Vizsla?



## dog lover! (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I am 15, and my parents are very nearly convinced that getting another medium/large size dog is a good idea. We currently have 2 female jack russel terriers, and they fight constantly over dominance, and it isn’t bad, but we have had to go to the vet for stitches for the younger one twice. Obviously, we didn’t know this would happen when getting them and there isn’t much we can do now. Behavioral training is an option, but there are no available trainers near us. Our vet and several trainers suggested bringing a male dog into the family, because when we had our labrador (he passed away last year💔🥺) they didn’t fight at all, or it was very mild but usually only play fights. We also feel the need for a guard dog in the family as my dad commutes every week and then it’s just me, my mom and my siblings at home, and our jack russels (although pretty feisty) are not exactly....well, you know, guard dog-ish.

So, I have spent several months researching different dog breeds to see which is best for our family. A ridgeback was a very good option, but my mom is scared of them because they are so big....so that idea is no more. A friend of mine has a Vizsla so I searched them up some more. I literally fell in love with the breed. Everything about them, from their active energy, to their loyalty...I just adore them

So my questions are:
1. Will they be a good guard dog?
2. Will they be alright living outside with our other 2 dogs during the day but sleeping inside at night? (We live in a very warm climate, except for a few odd days in winter, but I will convince my mom to let him inside, or at least in the garage which is large, but warm)
3. Will he be okay with the 2 female jack russels? Or will he want dominance and potentially fight? (A few ridgeback articles said this may be a problem, so that is another reason we can’t get a ridgeback.)
4. Is there anything else I should know about the breed that I may not know already? Bad things and good things of course🙂

I’m so sorry for the essay I’ve just written but I need as much clarity as possible, so I know that this either is or isn’t the breed for my family. If it is, and there are some good points mentioned, and I find solutions to all the con’s you raise, I’m 99.9% sure my mom will be convinced. 

Thank you so so much!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

In general Vizslas like to be with there people A LOT.
They should get a lot of exercise. A walk around the block is not even a start. (ours run 6-8-10 miles a day and want more.)
A good breeder should be able to help with picking a dominant pup. A V is not at all like most labs Jack russel has a lot of energy but in my opinion not close to a V. 

Keep watching videos of v"s in action.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

okay I'll try and answer some,, 1),,,there are better guard dogs...2) I wouldn't kennel mine outdoors, other breeds( and I've had other breeds, believe me! ), yes, but not V's..3) toughie,,,will they be okay with him?..4),,just keep researching, if there are any vizsla clubs near you, contact them and see if you can go and see them in person.


----------

